# You asked....



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Some of you asked for more pictures of Theo...well here's the handsome dude.


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

I think i want one !!!!!....hes too cute for his own good, handsome little fella


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

He is just gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Awh! whats his name then? Spike I guess


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

:w00t: :w00t: I got all excited when I saw there were more pics of Theo! He is just too gorgeous. The Brad Pitt of hedgehogs


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Cute is an understatement! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you guys. He's 1 this month.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

he just loves the camera doesnt he? bless him:smile5:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww he's booooootiful! :001_tt1: LOVE the 3rd and 4th ones down   :001_tt1:


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww!! How adorable! I think he knows he's a cutie aswell


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Awwww, he's a very handsome boy! :001_tt1:


----------

